# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Gravel in arid vivarium

## bullsnakejax

I'm thinking of putting gravel into my Western Hognose's vivarium for an arid western scrublands look. Any one have any opinions on this, or a recommended product or place to purchase it? I'm aware that gravel could be an impaction hazard, but North American hognose species in the wild are known to favor sandy and/or gravelly soils, so I'm a bit conflicted on this.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## paulh

Carl Kauffeld successfully used pea gravel (~ 1/4 inch diameter) for the snakes in the Staten Island Zoo. See http://www.nytimes.com/1974/07/11/ar...en-island.html

By the way, Kauffeld's books are great reading.

I have used slightly smaller gravel for some hatchling and juvenile bullsnakes. There was no trouble with impaction, but I did have to stay on top of the spot cleaning. Sand is much more of a problem than gravel for impaction. Sand also traps much more moisture between the grains than gravel, so I do not use sand.

I don't have any places or products to recommend, but an aquarium shop might be worth checking out.

Good luck.

----------


## bullsnakejax

> Carl Kauffeld successfully used pea gravel (~ 1/4 inch diameter) for the snakes in the Staten Island Zoo. See http://www.nytimes.com/1974/07/11/ar...en-island.html
> 
> By the way, Kauffeld's books are great reading.
> 
> I have used slightly smaller gravel for some hatchling and juvenile bullsnakes. There was no trouble with impaction, but I did have to stay on top of the spot cleaning. Sand is much more of a problem than gravel for impaction. Sand also traps much more moisture between the grains than gravel, so I do not use sand.
> 
> I don't have any places or products to recommend, but an aquarium shop might be worth checking out.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for the link! This helped a lot. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

